# Anyone heard of Flik Wheels?



## Quickin (Nov 13, 2003)

I was lookin on a few websites and i came across a brand called Flik Rims; here is the website http://www.edgeracing.com/product/bundle/?d=17 I was expecting to pay about $2K for forged aluminum lightweight rims and tires, but these are a lot cheaper. I have never heard anythign about them, but i was wondering who has and what they think of them. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## boosted1800cc (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Anyone heard of Flik Wheels? (Quickin)*

eurotuner put them on their jetta and they have ads in every issue. thats all i can tell you about them, yhey look to be a good deal but i dont know about quality


----------



## Quickin (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: Anyone heard of Flik Wheels? (Quickin)*

okay...so they must have some kinda reputation if they're featured in a mag like euro....anyone else know about these, i like em' alot but im gonna need to hear some testimonials about them b4 i spend $1K+ on these. thanks for the reply


----------



## tkic (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Anyone heard of Flik Wheels? (Quickin)*

i have the cheap flik slipstream knockoffs on my rabbit and i'm happy with them, the service at edgeracing was just fine as well.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Anyone heard of Flik Wheels? (Quickin)*

My friend bought a set of the 18" Flik wheels from Edge Racing. Their service was horrible. First, they sent him the wrong wheels. He ordered the black "mesh" wheels (look like BBS). He received the split spoke 5 star wheels instead. He was mad!!! To add insult to injury, Edge Racing forgot to include the wheel bolts and hubcentric rings. After several phone calls and about two weeks later they sent him a cheap set of regular wheel bolts and plastic hubcentric rings.
The Flik wheels are very good quality. I really like the split 5-star look. He ended up keeping the wheels but was VERY unhappy with Edge Racing's service. I would NEVER purchase products from them based upon my friend's experience. I've ordered wheels/tires from Discount Tire Direct and TireRack online without any problems.


----------



## protzler (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Anyone heard of Flik Wheels? (Quickin)*

"okay...so they must have some kinda reputation if they're featured in a mag like euro..."








Dude, don't go for it just because a magazine used them on a car. They sometimes have deals with companies. You know, the wheel company will pay this amount to have them show the wheels. 

From what I understand though, Flik makes good wheels. Awhile back, they were all the rage, with seemingly everyone buying them on here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16V Hare (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: Anyone heard of Flik Wheels? (protzler)*

I just put a set on this Monday. I got the Flik Artic Anthracite wheels for my 01 GTi. I was impressed with the finish when I took them out of the box. They are gorgeous! They are nice and lightweight too. BTW I got 17". They only weigh 18lbs. The quality looks good and the price is unbeatable. Overall, I had a good experience buying them from http://www.edgeracing.com.


----------



## Quickin (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: Anyone heard of Flik Wheels? (protzler)*

I wouldn't buy them because they featured in a mag. I was sayin that people know of them i.e: "some kinda reputation" I didn't say they were great because they were in a mag., thats ignorance. Read a little more carefully before you call me screwy. Thanks for your input though on what you think of them


----------



## silvermouse5150 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Anyone heard of Flik Wheels? (Quickin)*

yes, im thinking about getting these also.
bumping up to try and get more opinions.
thanks fellow vortexers!


----------



## Quickin (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: Anyone heard of Flik Wheels? (Quickin)*

bump, help a texer out an gimme some more info on these shoes, thanx guys


----------

